# Why do this to a non mag?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Why do this to a non mag? any help is help on this.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*An attempt*

An attempt to make the chassis act like a magna-traction chassis...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Guess they forgot about the shoe hangers...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhaahahahahahah.........whoa..........aaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like somebody was trying to make a brass pan car. Check out
the riggen site and look for the Brass Wars article, should give you
some insight into what they were doing back in the 70's for handling.


kcl


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

coulda just been a junk chassis for lapping gears...


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

kcl said:


> Looks like somebody was trying to make a brass pan car. Check out
> the riggen site and look for the Brass Wars article, should give you
> some insight into what they were doing back in the 70's for handling.
> 
> ...


The guy who i got this from was a brass pan era racer.chassis said to be 'maybe workable'(he must have ment roll car)50 cents ,, it holds wheels,and a body.OR put it on my key chain and use it as quick reference tool for SOME parts lol.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

What kcl said....

http://www.riggenho.com/garyrider.htm


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> What kcl said....
> 
> http://www.riggenho.com/garyrider.htm


That is just to cool. Thanks for posting!!!:dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow. bookmarked that one... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

I think he/she could not afford mouse food.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*NO..the mice ate these....*

They ate...(bad mods) and the don't let windex get on the those white tires 'cause they'll crack up and have threads now mod' or the mouse thought they waz cheeze''


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I ate this from the moment i bought it mint in monroeville pa some years ago! Almost gone''


----------

